
FBI Crime Data Explorer - mrbbk
https://crime-data-explorer.fr.cloud.gov/
======
mrcactu5
as with any data source, is this reliable?

~~~
hbcondo714
> The data is voluntarily submitted by as many as 18,000 law enforcement
> agencies across the country that participate in the FBI’s Uniform Crime
> Reporting (UCR) Program. This is an open data project to improve the
> nation’s crime data and promote transparency in the criminal justice system

My take is yes since it's coming from 'law enforcement agencies' but maybe
it's not as comprehensive as it could be since it's 'voluntarily submitted'

~~~
shishy
Yep. When you view results, it'll tell you what portion of the agencies in
that region submitted information so you can get some sense of its
comprehensiveness.

